# Brass square section.



## petertheeater (11 Nov 2019)

Aploogies if this is not the correct terminology. I am looking for brass section approx 2" square to make some legs for a piece of furniture. Four legs at around 850mm long. Ideally polished but if that's not too difficult I might be able do it. Not had much luck looking on line or in the suppliers section of this forum. 
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Lons (11 Nov 2019)

I'd ring Aalco, if they don't have it they'll tell you who does. They have branches nationwide so check out their stockist list first
I assume you mean square tube rather than solid, either way it's going to be expensive.


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2019)

https://www.metals4u.co.uk/brass/c2/pol ... shed/c2275

2" square in bright and brushed would appear to be out of stock, but I don't think prices would make it viable anyway.


----------



## profchris (11 Nov 2019)

Lots on eBay, but you are looking at over £60 per leg!


----------



## flh801978 (11 Nov 2019)

May be best to clad square timber legs with 0.5mm or so brass sheet
Easy to do for a sheet metal company with a brake


----------



## marcros (11 Nov 2019)

Where are you based?


----------



## sunnybob (11 Nov 2019)

Youre most likely looking for brass plated mild steel box section. It was very common in the 70's.
This might put you off of solid brass
https://www.metals4u.co.uk/brass/c2/bra ... 5mm/p53964


----------



## petertheeater (11 Nov 2019)

Thanks all. Yes doesn't seem readily available over 1 1/2" (which is a bit too small for my needs)..
I am North London based.
If these people want brass they will pay for it so cost isn't the overriding factor. Besides doing them in nice timber is still of a certain cost.
Nice and polished against a nice timber or veneer will I think be worth it.


----------



## petertheeater (11 Nov 2019)

Sorry the "these people" sounds a bit dismissive. I mean my lovely discerning clients.


----------



## petertheeater (11 Nov 2019)

flh801978":16t71o9d said:


> May be best to clad square timber legs with 0.5mm or so brass sheet
> Easy to do for a sheet metal company with a brake


Can this be done nicely?


----------



## Bm101 (11 Nov 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/113587766725?c ... gLL2PD_BwE

Worth a try? Use formers and clamps and epoxy in stages. Cut a housing slice for the initial start then bed round carefully. 
?


----------



## Inspector (11 Nov 2019)

I looked for "brass leg caps" and got the one below. Maybe try to contact them and see if they have bigger.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REPAIR-PARTS ... Swi8VZVb7z

"Plan B" would be to get brass sheet as already suggested and have it either folded and braze the corner or braze all four corners if they must be sharp. You'll have to hunt down someone that can do the brazing.

Or "Plan C" would be to get aluminium box section extrusion and after cutting to length have it anodized gold. No doubt there are more that you can search up. Some of the suppliers below can also do it all in house saving you a lot or running around.

https://www.metals4u.co.uk/aluminium/c1 ... (2x2x16swg)/p799

https://www.richelieuglazingsupplies.co ... 0126391210

https://www.spaaluminium.com

https://www.metalsupplies.com/products/ ... x-section/

https://www.aluminiumwarehouse.co.uk/al ... quare-tube

Pete


----------



## TFrench (12 Nov 2019)

Brass plating:
www.broadwaybrass.co.uk/


----------



## Roland (12 Nov 2019)

https://maccmodels.co.uk/shop/2-brass-square-cz121-2/


----------



## Richard_C (12 Nov 2019)

I assume both the brass-ness and the square-ness are important to you. 

If brass and cost outweighs the shape, have a look at the hairpin leg company (amazon). I've just used some yellow powder coated ones and am very pleased with the quality, and they do a brass plated finish in a range of sizes up to 850 long. Ikea used to do a range of legs, I don't recall brass finish though.


----------

